# Isis claims responsibility for Sri Lanka - retaliation for NZ attack



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Told you. These filthy animals are as predictable as liberal denial. They are an evil people who need to be eliminated.

*ISIS claims Sri Lanka bombings that official says were "retaliation" for New Zealand attack*

Latest developments:

The death toll in the Easter Sunday suicide attacks on churches and hotels has risen to 321.
ISIS has claimed responsibility, but Sri Lankan officials have blamed two local Islamic extremist groups for the bombings, possible with outside help. 
A senior Sri Lankan officials says the preliminary investigation shows the attack was "retaliation" for the March 15 massacre of Muslims at mosques in New Zealand.
Video has emerged showing one of the bombers walking calmly into a church on Easter Sunday with a large backpack.
At least 40 people have been arrested.
Tuesday is a national day of mourning in Sri Lanka, which has been placed under strict emergency laws enabling police to make arrests without a court order.
ISIS claimed responsibility on Tuesday for the Easter Sunday suicide bombings in Sri Lanka, as an official in the country said the preliminary investigation into the attacks showed it was "retaliation" for the massacre of Muslims at mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand. The coordinated bombings on Sunday, targeting churches and hotels in and around the Sri Lankan capital, killed more than 320 people.

Sri Lanka bombings claimed by ISIS as official says it was "retaliation" for Christchurch massacre of Muslims today - Latest updates - CBS News


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 23, 2019)

Their enablers in the West will have to change the subject.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Their enablers in the West will have to change the subject.


No, they will continue to lie and kiss their asses.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 23, 2019)

You are not allowed to pick on Muslims on this forum.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> You are not allowed to pick on Muslims on this forum.


Telling the truth sure does offend liberals.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> You are not allowed to pick on Muslims on this forum.


What Muslims?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > You are not allowed to pick on Muslims on this forum.
> ...


The ones that murdered all those people in Sri Lanka, troll.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


You’re not allowed to pick on them here?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Just wait, there will be more slaughter and denial followed by more slaughter and denial. Muslims are little better than animals.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Just wait, there will be more slaughter and denial followed by more slaughter and denial. Muslims are little better than animals.


You are not allowed to pick on Muslims here!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Told you. These filthy animals are as predictable as liberal denial. They are an evil people who need to be eliminated.
> 
> *ISIS claims Sri Lanka bombings that official says were "retaliation" for New Zealand attack*
> 
> ...



Didn't I read they were some JV team we shouldn't worry ourselves with?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Told you. These filthy animals are as predictable as liberal denial. They are an evil people who need to be eliminated.
> ...


A varsity team would have been able to win something by now.  Anyone with a twitter account can recruit a lunatic.  Don't praise those bastards.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Told you. These filthy animals are as predictable as liberal denial. They are an evil people who need to be eliminated.
> ...


I think so. I seem to recall it was some guy somewhere that said something, a Mister Hussein Obama I think.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


He's not praising them. You uneducated yokels haven't a clue.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Yeah they are the greatest military in history, hmm?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Another failed attempt to derail the thread. Your bizarre comment has nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Some braindead idiot implied they were some kind of varsity level army.  Corrected for accuracy.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Where did I praise them?

Feel free to show where I did that and if not acknowledge you twisted my words because I used Obama own comment about ISIS\ISIL.

Obama failed to understand it was better to keep Assad and certain other in power because having power vacuums like in Iraq when Bush remove Saddam allows elements like ISIL to grow and take control.

So feel free to show where I praised them because I have never done that...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Where did you get that I said they were the greatest Military in History?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


So you support one terrorist over another.  Am I supposed to applaud?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Obama said they were JV and I asked didn't I hear that from him!

Wow, you are going to lie and twist what I wrote but hey that is what you do as usual!


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Total falsehood. Black jesus was touting his "success".


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



More lies by you?

Obama called them a JV team, so your hero aka Messiah praised them and not me...


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I feel like you think you made some kind of point there


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


He's just another liberal sham derailing threads that show muzzie swine for what they are.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Do you comment without trolling?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I know right? It's a complete waste of time to try and have a discussion with you trash.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



I am sure black flag was praying that it would have been some white Christian radical and not ISIS the JV team Obama called them once.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


You are arguing they should be considered varsity.  I'll let you figure out the stupidity of your post; if you can.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Ironic


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


No he isn't, he is simply stating that black jesus labeled them that.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



It was your boy Obama that called them that and I asked a question, but alas you forgot what your messiah said and believe I am the first one to ever ask that question...

Obama Fumbles 'JV Team' Question - FactCheck.org

So it was Obama comparing them to a JV team putting on a Lakers Jersey while they should not be compared to Kobe Bryant...

Sorry, you lose Black Flag and remember it was Obama comment or don't because you have selective memory issues...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Black flag is trolling us and think I am stupid enough to fall for a trolling game I created back in the early 2000's!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 23, 2019)

Just watching this on Channel 4 news and  the Sri Lankan Muslim Council  warned the authorities about these characters on 3 separate occasions.  Shocking scenes.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Just watching this on Channel 4 news and  the Sri Lankan Muslim Council  warned the authorities about these characters on 3 separate occasions.  Shocking scenes.


That's what happens when liberals are in charge.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Just watching this on Channel 4 news and  the Sri Lankan Muslim Council  warned the authorities about these characters on 3 separate occasions.  Shocking scenes.
> ...


There are no liberals in Sri Lanka you fucking cretin.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Sure there all. They just call them something else.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Calling them JV is an insult.  Conservatives leapt to their defense and demanded they be considered varsity.  Stop being an idiot.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Pure lies.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


How many years later and you rubes are still complaining Obama only tagged them with the JV title.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Scumbag, the topic is Isis killed these people. That is the topic.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



So now that I have proven you to be a liar about what I wrote you are now claiming Conservatives said something else.

All this time you claimed it was me saying they were JV and I was using your Messiah words and when you could no longer spin it that I am rooting for ISIS you know write some other childish response as usual.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Wait, you claimed it was me that was tagging them as a JV team, so you lied?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


It must really hurt this troll that isis did it that he does everything he can to derail the topic.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Here is what you wrote, "Didn't I read they were some JV team we shouldn't worry ourselves with?"  A comment that blatantly mocks their labeling as "JV."


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Oh, and how many deaths have happened with that JV team that Obama was not worried about?

How many more people must die before you admit Obama was wrong?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Soon Black Flag will bring up how white Christians kill more...


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


A bunch of broke sand dwellers in a desert who's best weapon is a twitter account?  That's JV.  You keep insisting they deserve more respect than that.  I say fuck off.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Non stop trolling reported.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Always what you snowflakes resort to.  Nvm that your crying ass couldn't stop replying.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



How many people have they killed and why do you keep on dismissing their threat?

Right, Obama said they were no threat so it could not have been ISIS then because Obama could never be wrong, could he?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


ISIS had zero chance in hell of ever accomplishing their goals.  They weren't even the focus of the powers fighting in the war.  As soon as Assad, Hezbollah, and Putin were given the go ahead to claim Syria, ISIS was wiped out.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


The topic is Isis is responsible for the Sri Lanka bombing, troll.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You are free to talk about that, snowflake.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



So who attacked those people if it was not ISIS?

Wow, they are no one but they keep on killing...

You can not admit Obama was wrong once again because to do so would admit he was human...


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


First you say they’re varsity, now you say they’re no one.  When really they are JV and going nowhere.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Thank you for the permission like anyone need your permission at all.

Now can you explain why you keep on denying ISIS threat and why you denied what Obama said until I posted an article stating his words?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Why I denied Obama’s words?  Are you even on the same planet?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Told you. These filthy animals are as predictable as liberal denial. They are an evil people who need to be eliminated.
> 
> *ISIS claims Sri Lanka bombings that official says were "retaliation" for New Zealand attack*
> 
> ...


But they said that Trump defeated ISIS and Oblama didn't..


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



WTF?

You are lying as usual.

It is you saying they are no one and I asked about Obama comment, so please stop lying as usual.

So now you claim they are a JV team after being told it was Obama calling then that and now you say they are not going anywhere, so did Obama have his failed mission Accomplished with JV ISIS?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



No, you are past pluto!

First you attempted to call me a terrorist sympathizer and when I did not bite at that bait you claimed I called them a JV team when I had put a question mark after the question.

Now why is it you are trolling this thread?

I know why and your bait sucks.

So is ISIS a JV team and if so how can a JV team have so many followers and be responsible for so many deaths?


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


He' just a muzzie loving pos that loves to derail any thread that shows his men in a bad light.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Told you. These filthy animals are as predictable as liberal denial. They are an evil people who need to be eliminated.
> ...


We defeated Germany too, but they still exist.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



I have agree black flag is trolling but for another purpose.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


So we are still losing troops due to Nazis?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Dude...


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


We did for a while after they lost.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 23, 2019)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Last week??


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Grow up man. Stop deflecting.


----------



## miketx (Apr 23, 2019)

Well looks like I have to withdraw because the troll won't stop derailing this topic.


----------



## Zorro! (Apr 24, 2019)

TAREK FATAH: Why Islamic terrorists slaughtered Christians in Sri Lanka.

The trio of America’s living liberal saints, Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton and Elizabeth Warren all used the phrase, “Easter Worshippers,” instead of Christians. The C word was beneath them.

Alan Keenan of the International Crisis Group, claimed the real victims of the Sri Lanka attacks could end up being the broader Muslim community targeted in the wake of the attack, irrespective of the fact their co-religionists carried out the blood bath.

Here are the words of the suicide bomber Mohamed Zaharan from his YouTube channel where he declares: 

“It is a sin to live in Dar Al Kufr, (a country with a non-Muslim majority)” and “Even if a Kaffir (non-Muslim) does good things, I hate him, because he is a non-believer [in Islam].”​Whereas Islam’s foundation is based on ‘Tawhid’ (invoked in the name of the Sri Lankan terrorist group), which means strict monotheism, its exact opposite is the concept of ‘Shirk’ (the Christian belief in the Trinity). No amount of inter-faith dialogue can bridge the zeal of the Muslim to answer the call to end ‘Shirk’ from the surface of earth.

Colombo is not the last city to be attacked. It’s just the latest in a long list that began with Constantinople.


----------

